

Buy Digital Ocean VPS's with Bitcoin - Scottymeuk
http://bithost.io

======
Rygu
I assume those prices are monthly fees? Anyway I don't like the idea of
anonymous spending for the sake of anonymity. It is a "feature" of the Bitcoin
currency, but if they _really_ want to support the Bitcoin currency couldn't
they just accept them for regular Digital Ocean accounts ?

~~~
Scottymeuk
The site is not run by Digital Ocean, they have said they will never accept
bitcoin. We are basically reselling them :)

------
justinsb
This is cool, but I suspect that the reason Digital Ocean doesn't accept
Bitcoin is not technical, but more to do with the sort of customers that would
want to pay anonymously.

